
World Scientists’ Warning to Humanity: A Second Notice - stablemap
https://academic.oup.com/bioscience/article/doi/10.1093/biosci/bix125/4605229
======
kenny87
"We must recognize, in our day-to-day lives and in our governing institutions,
that Earth with all its life is our only home." It's definitely all to easy to
fail to appreciate and comprehend this simple fact.

~~~
crispinb
It depends on how thoroughly ensconced people are in the virtual worlds of
business and work, and how denatured they have become by urban living. Out
here in the bush, both our utter reliance on the living planet, and its
precipitous decline, are starkly obvious.

------
crispinb
RIP our dying planet.

I am assured by the business lobby that the 16,000 signatories are assuredly
warmist alarmist leftists with little understanding of the serious work of men
in suits. I am left oddly unmollified.

